# What do you feed your snakehead(s)...



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I was just curious about what you all are feeding your snakeheads and how often you feed them?

Share it........


----------



## sgland (Sep 22, 2005)

1) ghost shrimps
2) walking catfishs (1" and 8")
3) swordtails
4) bullfrogs (3")
5) unwanted market shrimps heads/legs
6) chicken organs

Yet to try:
1) full-grown bullfrogs
2) lizards (>7")

i feed them when they lose their fat bellies. Sometimes i starve them to keep their killer instinct in check


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This is what my boys have on their menu:

Frozen fish (as main part of their diet)
Shrimp
Mussels
Chickenfilet
Earthworms
Beefhart 
Grasshoppers (for the protein)

When they were in their juvenile stage I fed them twice a day. At the moment I'm feeding them once a day or every other day, depending on their behaviour. Occasionally I don't feed them for a few days, so that their digestive system can calm down for a while and besides that it will keep them sharp :nod:


----------



## Brucki (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi ,

my Channa feed earthworms, mealworms, Zoophobas,Grasshoppers,other big insects,sticks, and the small and young like moscito larvae

Greetz Brucki


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

argos and anubis(lol..a drunk night of watching the history channel)

prawns
feeders
occasion pieces of steak(beef)


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

My channa "assam" eats earthworms, mussel, squid, fruitflys. bloodworm, shrimp, crickets, prawn and anything i care to throw to it basically :nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DiscusMel said:


> My channa "assam" eats earthworms, mussel, squid, fruitflys. bloodworm, shrimp, crickets, prawn and anything i care to throw to it basically :nod:
> [snapback]1205189[/snapback]​


WELCOME TO THE SITE..glad you could make it discusmel..hope to see some of snakes photos...


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

hello i feed my red line mussels,prawns,cockles,very occasionally beef and ham.i feed everyday or every other day


----------



## mercury904 (Nov 1, 2006)

jan said:


> I was just curious about what you all are feeding your snakeheads and how often you feed them?
> 
> Share it........


mines wont eat anything but live fish...ive tried blood worms and it didn't work well..


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Frozen fish shrimps bloodworms. Also has any got there snakeheads eating pellets cas mine is intrested in them but does not touch them.


----------



## phen_dox (Jan 13, 2007)

i only feed them live gold fish n frog.. they only interested feed on something that moving..

new!! i feed my redline with beef meat.. they very like it.. but they don't touch it when meat reach bottom of the aquarium.. for today, they already eat more than 100g of meat..


----------

